# Hornwort dying..



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a hornwort plant in my tank and it was getting too large and discombobulated so i had a pair of snippers so i snipped off a couple pieces and it looked great... now... its dying. I dont know why its dying im woundering it might be from the snipping or from this anti bacterial medication i have been giving my fish? any thoughts. the leaves are just falling off the stem and floating around sinking to the bottom...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had hornwort suddenly go like that. Sometimes its because of a drop in pH or algae starts growing on it. Sometimes I don't know why. Anyway, when it starts dropping needles (or whatever they are) it time for it to go in the trash. Leave a few small pieces of the healthiest-looking stuff and dump the rest. Gravel wash and clean the filter strainers to clean up the mess.


----------



## hvc801 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep. lol I did this as soon as a saw those needle things everywhere. Said to myself, "trash time". thanks lol


----------

